# J9250 v J9260 methotrexate sodium



## Monda (Aug 8, 2013)

I have a question regarding the use of J9250 methotrexate sodium, 5mg and J9260 methotrexate sodium 50mg. The descriptors in my reference materials from 2008 to 2013 do not distinguish between preservative free and non-preservative free.  When available, preservative free vials are usually smaller and require the smaller, 5mg J code to most accurately code the medication administered. 

What code would you use to code a 1 gram vial of methotrexate sodium, preservative free or not?  

Thank you
Monda


----------



## alannae (Aug 12, 2013)

I've always thought it was a little silly to have two different codes for the same drug but in different units. They have done away with that for cyclophosphamde. I am hopefully they will do that with this drug too. I have always coded using the Jcode with the largest 'dose' (so that the fewest units are billed).

For 1 gram, I would code J9260 x20.


----------

